# Increase the Lifetime of Tesla’s Batteries to 20 Years



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*Researchers Found a Way to Increase the Lifetime of Tesla's Batteries to 20 Years*

*Early goal achievements
Only less than one year into the research, Dahn and his team have already created cells with the capacity to double the lifetime of Tesla's batteries. Dahn stated how his team has surpassed the goal of their project with Tesla at the early stages of the research.

"In the description of the [Tesla] project that we sent to NSERC (Natural Sciences and Engineering Research Council of Canada) to get matching funds from the government for the project, I wrote down the goal of doubling the lifetime of the cells used in the Tesla products at the same upper cutoff voltage. We exceeded that in round one. OK? So that was the goal of the project and it has already been exceeded. We are not going to stop - obviously - we have another four years to go. We are going to go as far as we can".*

For more info and videos, *CLICK HERE* :


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

*Musk Announced That Tesla's Solar Roof Is Now up for Sale*

*Elon Musk Announced That Tesla's Solar Roof Is Now up for Sale*

*The Solar panel is eco-friendly as it does not emit carbon dioxide and can also avoid relying on fossil fuels for domestic energy. If you invest in this solar power system, you can significantly increase the property value of your home. By generating your own electricity, Solar can lower utility bills and provide homeowners more control both on the production of energy and consumption.

For Tesla's Solar Roof to compete with non-solar roofs, the company said that a panel must be priced under $24.50. And they remained committed to what they stated as the company revealed that the Solar Roof will cost $21.85 per square foot.*

For much more info and videos* CLICK HERE* :

Fast improvement into solar and battery storage. Now if the SHTF will just hold off a bit longer.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

How can they claim a twenty year life on a product that is only a couple years old? 
The fact is the best dollar value in off grid batteries is still the standard wet cell battery.
Our government is still throwing huge amounts of taxpayer dollars at the solar industry hoping that it will stick. So far it is not working out.


> Another solar company went out of business after receiving millions of dollars in taxpayer cash, according to a Monday GreenTech Media article.
> 
> Beamreach, called Solexel until 2016, received $3 million in Department of Energy (DOE) funding in 2008. The company spent more than $250 million, mostly raised from private investors in Saudi Arabia, before going under.
> 
> ...


http://dailycaller.com/2017/01/31/solar-company-goes-bust-after-getting-millions-in-taxpayer-cash/


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

This is the big problem with solar development......"Roughly five major solar companies closed up shop in 2015, which follows the historic tendency that solar power companies tend to go bankrupt as soon as the subsidies are cut off."

Until they can produce units *on their own, at reasonable prices,* solar will remain an "extra cost option," that you have for off-grid convenience, not economy. Well worth it for the convenience, but not cheap!


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> This is the big problem with solar development......"Roughly five major solar companies closed up shop in 2015, which follows the historic tendency that solar power companies tend to go bankrupt as soon as the subsidies are cut off."
> 
> Until they can produce units *on their own, at reasonable prices,* solar will remain an "extra cost option," that you have for off-grid convenience, not economy. Well worth it for the convenience, but not cheap!


A solar roof is part of the "GRAY Man House" concept. A Grid down situation and businesses and houses with solar panels are going to become targets for scavengers and worse.

Houses with normal looking roofs (solar shingles) will not draw attention, so they could go unnoticed. In an SHTF situation, spend the nights in the basement or use black out window and door coverings, no light leakage.

The added cost is negated by the advantage to be grid free and the house just blends into the country environment. This is not a dollar vs regular roof + solar panel cost, but a security vs dollar value cost. Spend the extra dollars and get an additional benefit. JMHO


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tmttactical...."The added cost is negated by the advantage to be grid free and the house just blends into the country environment. This is not a dollar vs regular roof + solar panel cost, but a security vs dollar value cost. Spend the extra dollars and get an additional benefit. "

Exactly.....the convenience (and security) of having off-grid power really can't be measured in dollars. But for normal commercial use, solar just can't cut the mustard without the subsidies. The solar companies want to develop efficient, cost-effective panels, let them do it on their own, without subsidies.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Tmttactical...."The added cost is negated by the advantage to be grid free and the house just blends into the country environment. This is not a dollar vs regular roof + solar panel cost, but a security vs dollar value cost. Spend the extra dollars and get an additional benefit. "
> 
> Exactly.....the convenience (and security) of having off-grid power really can't be measured in dollars. But for normal commercial use, solar just can't cut the mustard without the subsidies. The solar companies want to develop efficient, cost-effective panels, let them do it on their own, without subsidies.


I agree completely, no government subsidies. People that want it / need it, will pay for it. I get real tired of the government spending the tax dollars and getting nothing in return. If private investors don't want to invest, why in Hell should the government. vract:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I agree this shouldnt be subsidized by the government. Let the free market work. I had high hopes for the solar shingle roof. Even if it was only good enough to run my deep freezes, a couple lights, a water heater, and a few security measures that would be great. They need to get the price down though. They started advertising that it would be as cheap, if not cheaper, than a regular roof. Guess you have to factor in not paying an electric bill for 20 years and live in a place where you can sell excess power back to the grid (Georgia power doesnt allow that here) to make that true. Also, whenever I buy a battery I cut my expectation of battery life into half of what they advertise. Batteries never last as long as they say they will. Still, 10 years is pretty darn good. My house is 2 levels and well over 4k sq ft. Say a 2k sq ft roof (not sure exactly just guessing) at $22 a sq ft. Approx $44,000 (without all the nickle and dime chrges Im sure exist) for a new roof is quite an investment. I could prep for a significant amout of years in other ways with the savings of just putting on a regular roof. I was really excited about the solar shingle roof. Elon has lost me until they get the cost down.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I agree this shouldnt be subsidized by the government. Let the free market work. I had high hopes for the solar shingle roof. Even if it was only good enough to run my deep freezes, a couple lights, a water heater, and a few security measures that would be great. They need to get the price down though. They started advertising that it would be as cheap, if not cheaper, than a regular roof. Guess you have to factor in not paying an electric bill for 20 years and live in a place where you can sell excess power back to the grid (Georgia power doesnt allow that here) to make that true. Also, whenever I buy a battery I cut my expectation of battery life into half of what they advertise. Batteries never last as long as they say they will. Still, 10 years is pretty darn good. My house is 2 levels and well over 4k sq ft. Say a 2k sq ft roof (not sure exactly just guessing) at $22 a sq ft. Approx $44,000 (without all the nickle and dime chrges Im sure exist) for a new roof is quite an investment. I could prep for a significant amout of years in other ways with the savings of just putting on a regular roof. I was really excited about the solar shingle roof. Elon has lost me until they get the cost down.


CBL, I do agree about the shingle excitement but I am still going to plan to use them. The cost will come down a bit as more people switch to them. They are going to have the most effect on new housing construction. People will pay more to keep those ugly panels off their roofs. For now they are out of reach for just a roof replacement. Just too much cost!

I want the solar shingles to conceal the fact the "Tin Hat House" has solar power. It is worth it to me to pay the extra cost. No panels showing, no reason to investigate house sitting out in the boondocks.

The increase in battery life has doubled and the university commissioned to extend the life of the batteries still have four more years of research to complete. i am looking forward to further improvements.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> CBL, I do agree about the shingle excitement but I am still going to plan to use them. The cost will come down a bit as more people switch to them. They are going to have the most effect on new housing construction. People will pay more to keep those ugly panels off their roofs. For now they are out of reach for just a roof replacement. Just too much cost!
> 
> I want the solar shingles to conceal the fact the "Tin Hat House" has solar power. It is worth it to me to pay the extra cost. No panels showing, no reason to investigate house sitting out in the boondocks.
> 
> The increase in battery life has doubled and the university commissioned to extend the life of the batteries still have four more years of research to complete. i am looking forward to further improvements.


Like you I am extremely hopeful and optimistic about the eventual product. I definitely see the the new construction application. Like all new technology they just need some time to advance the product, work out the kinks, and reduce the cost. I am still very excited about the solar shingles and agree wholeheartedly about the benefit of a more discreet off grid power solution. Cant wait till this gets refined and the cost comes down.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> Cant wait till this gets refined and the cost comes down.


Haven't we all been waiting for this for twenty or thirty years? I remember hearing about solar covering walls and roofs of houses and businesses for many many years now. Yet it has never materialized. 
Solar panels have improved through the years but really not all that much considering they have been around and looked about the same for the last fifty years.
Same with storage batteries.
I keep waiting for some real improvement.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Tesla's solar shingles...check out the "cost figures!"

http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/2016/11/05/Heres-Big-Problem-Teslas-New-Solar-Roof

Excerpt: "So what would it take for Tesla's solar roofs to attract a critical mass of consumers? Their cost is probably going to have to be in the ballpark of, and hopefully lower than, the average electricity bill. That's the gold standard for solar panels. What does that mean, exactly? Over three decades - about the life expectancy of Tesla's tiles - that comes to around $39,000 for an average household. There's a hiccup, though. We already know that Tesla's shingles have an added cost: A battery to store the electricity they produce for when the sun isn't shining. The Powerwall 2 battery that Tesla unveiled along with its solar roof system will run you $5,500. Unfortunately, you'll probably need more than one. The Powerwall 2 is a 14 kilowatt-hour (kWh) battery, but a standard home probably needs at least a 30 kWh battery to cover one day of electricity use - and probably 60 kWh just for comfort. That comes to around $11,700 for the former, and $23,400 for the latter."

Once again, it comes down to cost/efficiency. Solar shingles just aren't there yet. On the other hand, if you're willing to pay the extra cost, the solar shingles are one hell of a lot less "visible" than regular panels. What really bothers me about the "shingles," though, is they just aren't very efficient, and for me, anyway, the extra cost would not be justified.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Tesla's solar shingles...check out the "cost figures!"
> 
> http://www.thefiscaltimes.com/2016/11/05/Heres-Big-Problem-Teslas-New-Solar-Roof
> 
> ...


Granted, for you Pess, they are not cost effective. When everything has to be coptered into the valley, No benefit. If somebody is in the valley, then they are going to know there are solar systems. Nobody but Howard Huges (Bill Gates for you young folks) could afford to keep bringing in fuel.

For the rest of us, who might get unwanted visitors wandering by, discreet (thanks for the word CBL) solar is a tremendous advantage. What is better, repelling boarders or having the pirates sail by? JMHO and future plan.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

At least in Arizona after SHTF seeing solar panels on a roof would likely not draw any attention. Rooftop solar is everywhere down here. In many areas it is not uncommon for at least 10% of all houses to have solar. The solar companies with their "free" panels and 20 year leases have done an amazing job selling these systems. Of course if the grid goes down these systems stop working, so they have little benefit at that point.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Granted, for you Pess, they are not cost effective. When everything has to be coptered into the valley, No benefit. If somebody is in the valley, then they are going to know there are solar systems. Nobody but Howard Huges (Bill Gates for you young folks) could afford to keep bringing in fuel. For the rest of us, who might get unwanted visitors wandering by, discreet (thanks for the word CBL) solar is a tremendous advantage. What is better, repelling boarders or having the pirates sail by? JMHO and future plan.


Yes, I can see the advantage.....cost is a secondary concern when you're trying to remain "invisible," and the shingles would seem to be MUCH less visible than a big azz reflective panel!!


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I like the idea of construction companies choosing to use the shingle system for new construction. That level of mass production would drive the cost down and help them advance the technology.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Wonder how they electrically wire the solar shingles together?

Wonder how user friendly it is to locate and fix a bad shingle connection?


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Just think if all of North America had this, no more hi priced electricity. Other then the initial cost.
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2016/12/worlds-first-solar-road-opens-in-france/


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Wonder how they electrically wire the solar shingles together? Wonder how user friendly it is to locate and fix a bad shingle connection?


Doesn't say how easy they would be to "replace," but they are "snap-ins," so it shouldn't be too difficult. :dunno:

https://www.bobvila.com/articles/solar-shingles/

Excerpt: "Simple Installation. Each Powerhouse shingle features a "plug" as well as a "receptacle," male and female parts that fit together snugly prior to nailing. "Earlier solar shingles were wired on the deck," Pezolt explains, "requiring an electrician on the roof and preventing the shingles from lying flat. Or if the wiring was done below the roof deck, [electrical connections] required hundreds of penetration holes through the roof deck." Because Powerhouse shingles are so similar to conventional ones, the average roofer can perform the installation. An electrician then handles the wiring, which includes integrating the solar roofing with the home's electrical service panel.

Pros and Cons
Suitable for any style of house, solar shingles take better advantage of roof area than do some other types of residential solar technology. Whereas typically proportioned solar modules would be challenged by a roof valley, for example, such a junction wouldn't pose a problem for solar shingles.

The downside is that Powerhouse shingles are significantly less efficient than conventional modules. As a result, in order to output an equal measure of electricity, solar equipment must cover a greater portion of the roof. And solar shingles are not cheap; in fact, they cost more than the modules we're used to seeing.

For the portion of the roof you are shingling with Powerhouse, you don't need to buy another roofing material. This is good news if you're building from scratch or completely reroofing an older home. But if you have a roof that's in decent condition, you'd have to remove perfectly good shingles to install the solar variety."

Apparently, however, these are not for "off-grid" use.
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/im-getting-my-roof-redone-and-heard-about-solar-shingles/
Excerpt:...."The biggest name in solar shingles is Dow's *Powerhouse* line, which uses cutting edge Copper Indium Gallium Selenide solar cells (aka "thin-film" solar) to turn sunlight into electricity via a supplied inverter box. The Powerhouse shingles generate 12 watts per square foot and are "grid-tied," meaning they're designed for structures already connected to the power grid and can send excess power back to the grid. They are wireless, snap together and can be installed by regular roofing contractors just like (or alongside) conventional asphalt shingles (an electrician needs to set up the inverter box)."


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

TheLazyL said:


> Wonder how they electrically wire the solar shingles together?
> 
> Wonder how user friendly it is to locate and fix a bad shingle connection?


There are many items and issues that a smart buyer should and would need to research. All your questions make very valid points of concern and I know I would want to know everything about the entire system. Connections, maintenance, repairs, replacement shingles, heat transmission, fire ratings, and a million other things.

The solar system is the main electrical system, so everything is of vital importance. Do the wires get run in conduit, raceways or just stapled down? This is too important a part of future survival to be left to the solar company. Learn everything required, like you were going to apply for a job at the solar company.

Same applies to the propane / generator system too. In an off grid situation --Ignorance is NOT bliss. Learn and understand all your systems. If you can't fix it, then be able to do parts replacement and have the spare parts. JMHO


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Caribou said:


> Trouble shooting is easy. You simply disassemble the roof, test each of 5,000+ connections, clean the offending probes or wires, and reassemble. it can be little tedious but the process is simple enough.


I don't have a factual answer but I am betting there is at the minimal, an indicator of some kind on the shingles or a signal is being sent back to the home owners power panel or a wireless transmission to the home owners computer to report any and all bad solar shingles.

Just guessing, but would seem the logical method. :dunno:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

tmttactical said:


> I don't have a factual answer but I am betting there is at the minimal, an indicator of some kind on the shingles or a signal is being sent back to the home owners power panel or a wireless transmission to the home owners computer to report any and all bad solar shingles.
> 
> Just guessing, but would seem the logical method. :dunno:


Man, is THAT wishful thinking!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

TheLazyL said:


> Wonder how user friendly it is to locate and fix a bad shingle connection?


Apparently not very "user friendly" at all!! :gaah: But, hey, there are no moving parts, what could go wrong?? :lolsmash: :lolsmash:

https://www.treehugger.com/renewabl...-shingle-is-clever-but-is-it-a-good-idea.html
Excerpt: "And while those connections are simple and straightforward, in this installation I count 182 of them, *all permanently inaccessible after the roof was installed. They will be baked and frozen, wet and dry*.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Apparently not very "user friendly" at all!! :gaah: But, hey, there are no moving parts, what could go wrong?? :lolsmash: :lolsmash:
> 
> https://www.treehugger.com/renewabl...-shingle-is-clever-but-is-it-a-good-idea.html
> Excerpt: "And while those connections are simple and straightforward, in this installation I count 182 of them, *all permanently inaccessible after the roof was installed. They will be baked and frozen, wet and dry*.


The earliest the "Tin Hat House" project can break ground is 3 years from now. I hope, by that time, there will be more improvements -- cheaper and longer lasting batteries, cheaper solar shingles, improved tracking & reporting on individual solar shingles, and a host of other improvements.

All that has been mentioned -- good and bad --- is the price of progress. I will do my research, double check it twice, before a nickle is spent. By the time I get done squeezing that buffalo and let it go, it will be glad to be free of my hands. I will cut corners on cosmetic items but never on life support systems. Water, sewer, power, food storage, environmental systems (HVAC) and of course defense are all priority systems, the rest is subject to remaining budget funding.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> The earliest the "Tin Hat House" project can break ground is 3 years from now. I hope, by that time, there will more improvements -- cheaper and longer lasting batteries, cheaper solar shingles, improved tracking & reporting on individual solar shingles, and a host of other improvements.
> All that has been mentioned -- good and bad --- is the price of progress. I will do my research, double check it twice, before a nickle is spent. By the time I get done squeezing and let go of that buffalo, he will be glad to be free of my hands. I will cut corners on cosmetic items but never on life support systems.


Sure is weird they make the solar shingles (the Power Shingles model) completely inaccessible after installation! Surely they don't figure the darn thing *can't* malfunction? :dunno:


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Sure is weird they make the solar shingles (the Power Shingles model) completely inaccessible after installation! Surely they don't figure the darn thing *can't* malfunction? :dunno:


As I currently understand it (and that's not much) the shingles would be replaced in the same basic fashion / technique as replacing a damaged regular roof tile.

The issue as I see it, how would you know which tile is bad? The manufacturers must have thought about this problem but I have not seen any articles explaining the trouble shooting method.

Maybe it is time for the research "WIZARD" to look around the interweb and see if there is some information.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> . The issue as I see it, how would you know which tile is bad? The manufacturers must have thought about this problem but I have not seen any articles explaining the trouble shooting method. Maybe it is time for the research "WIZARD" to look around the interweb and see if there is some information.


Well, I have no clue how to figure out which shingle is "bad," but surely to God they don't expect you to check *every frickin' shingle???* I went through about 4 pages of Google, a couple on Bing, and a couple on Duck, and as far as I can see there's *absolutely nothing* that tells you how to find a malfunctioning shingle. :scratch

If someone else can find something, I'd sure like to see it. Be a b754h checking *every single one of 'em!!!* And "no moving parts" don't mean squat, the d43n thing could still go bad..


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Well, I have no clue how to figure out which shingle is "bad," but surely to God they don't expect you to check *every frickin' shingle???* I went through about 4 pages of Google, a couple on Bing, and a couple on Duck, and as far as I can see there's *absolutely nothing* that tells you how to find a malfunctioning shingle. :scratch
> 
> If someone else can find something, I'd sure like to see it. Be a b754h checking *every single one of 'em!!!* And "no moving parts" don't mean squat, the d43n thing could still go bad..


Thanks for the Research Wizard. I also had tried and found nothing. This option goes on my back burner lists until trouble shooting is documented and demonstrated.

A system that cannot be tested is not viable for off grid. i will modify roof design to hide regular solar panels if required. :brickwall:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Thanks for the Research Wizard. I also had tried and found nothing. This option goes on my back burner lists until trouble shooting is documented and demonstrated. A system that cannot be tested is not viable for off grid. i will modify roof design to hide regular solar panels if required. :brickwall:


In all the pages of search results, the *one and only* site that even mentions "troubleshooting" the panels is pretty much worthless. Basically what they tell you is to "check the wiring." Great, except once they are installed, *you CAN'T "check the stupid wiring,"* because it's *UNDER* the frickin' solar shingles (where they are all wired separately through the roof), or in the case of the "snap-togethers" they are *SEALED* once installed!! So how the hell would you "check" the wiring?? :brickwall::brickwall:

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/troubleshooting-common-problems-with-a-solar-panel-system

BTW: Dow has pulled the plug on its solar shingles.....
http://client.dow.com/dowpowerhouse
Excerpt: "POWERHOUSE™ Shingles No Longer Available
Dow announced on June 28, 2016, that it will cease manufacturing POWERHOUSE™ modules. As part of the transition to cease POWERHOUSE™ operations, we will no longer be providing design services for new projects.
Dow will continue to support warranties issued on existing POWERHOUSE™ Systems. If you have questions regarding your warranty, please contact Dow at 1-855-DOW-SOLR (Option 3) or https://rgsenergy.com/dow-powerhouse-warranty-services.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> In all the pages of search results, the *one and only* site that even mentions "troubleshooting" the panels is pretty much worthless. Basically what they tell you is to "check the wiring." Great, except once they are installed, *you CAN'T "check the stupid wiring,"* because it's *UNDER* the frickin' solar shingles (where they are all wired separately through the roof), or in the case of the "snap-togethers" they are *SEALED* once installed!! So how the hell would you "check" the wiring?? :brickwall::brickwall:
> 
> http://www.doityourself.com/stry/troubleshooting-common-problems-with-a-solar-panel-system
> 
> ...


Well that bit of news will put a crimp in price competition. Monopolies have no incentive to drop prices. I guess I will have to adjust the roof line to conceal the outline of solar panels. Son will just have to limit the number of house guests that are allow to visit. The solar panels will only be visible from inside the house or from aerial / mountain top views.

Oh well, the plans of mice and Lizards. :surrender:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

To be fair most standard panels that cover many house roofs would be quite difficult to check the wiring on without a bunch of disassembling.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

Anybody on this site actually using the Tesla BAttery?


----------



## capt. (Dec 15, 2017)

I have tried to buy a tesla house battery 3 times in the last 2 years and they don't even answer me. I have a off grid cabin that I put solar in 13 years ago and the only down side is replacing batterys and winter , summer is great . I thought a Tesla battery would be a good back up as I have 2 -1000 amp banks now . But if they won't even tell you where to buy the wall house battery , it is a non starter. If all you get is rhetoric it just ticks one off. Banks are made up of deep cycle AGM seem to work better then the old trojan 116 that lasted about 7 years. I have about 1100 watts of panels. Summer banks are up by noon and like I said winter sucks. I run a gen set and charge the banks with 100 amp charger every time they slip to 12 volts about 3 days. Also a good quiet 12 volt gas gen set would be nice but have not located one any where.


----------



## redwood90 (Sep 4, 2014)

capt. said:


> I have tried to buy a tesla house battery 3 times in the last 2 years and they don't even answer me. I have a off grid cabin that I put solar in 13 years ago and the only down side is replacing batterys and winter , summer is great . I thought a Tesla battery would be a good back up as I have 2 -1000 amp banks now . But if they won't even tell you where to buy the wall house battery , it is a non starter. If all you get is rhetoric it just ticks one off. Banks are made up of deep cycle AGM seem to work better then the old trojan 116 that lasted about 7 years. I have about 1100 watts of panels. Summer banks are up by noon and like I said winter sucks. I run a gen set and charge the banks with 100 amp charger every time they slip to 12 volts about 3 days. Also a good quiet 12 volt gas gen set would be nice but have not located one any where.


I talked to a Solar Engineer that does this for a living. He likes the batteries but can't get the voltage regulators. Tesla is giving him the run around. I am going to talk to Panasonic that is the maker for Tesla!


----------

